# I'm at a hotel in the Poconos right now!!! Because....



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Tomorrow my daughter and I are picking up our little chi! Oh man what is her name!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

how exciting!!!!

can't wait to know what you name her!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like fun...I am very happy for you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

maybe u should name her after a spice since you already got a pepper  LOL! that would be awesome! cant wait to see pics, make sure to share some bullies pepper! haha :albino:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Gail, its uncanny to me at how much out pups look alike!! Theyre similar but are very different!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I know Rach! 

Yesterday I was looking through a spice list trying to find a name for her lol.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

well if it's spices you're looking for then this name is out but from your title I thought Poco 
all kinds of cute babies popping up- kind of like spring flowers!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> I know Rach!
> 
> Yesterday I was looking through a spice list trying to find a name for her lol.


hahaha!!!  spice spice spice. i think...
http://pets.htmlplanet.com/categ/girl-character-or-trait-specific.html
this site looks neat, maybe u can find something there


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so lame, I came across a book called "The Best Pet Name Book Ever!",I love seeing the origin of different names but also their meaning


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Wahmom said:


> I'm so lame, I came across a book called "The Best Pet Name Book Ever!",I love seeing the origin of different names but also their meaning


wahahahaha!!! :book: wahahaha!!! :x


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Wahmom said:


> I'm so lame, I came across a book called "The Best Pet Name Book Ever!",I love seeing the origin of different names but also their meaning


Sure, I did that with all my kids! Makes sense to do it with pets too.

Ok going to check out the spice list pidge posted.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Sure, I did that with all my kids! Makes sense to do it with pets too.
> 
> Ok going to check out the spice list pidge posted.


that wasn't really a spice list, more like a chracter trait one, which is also cool...the real list is this
http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/spice_large.html
HOLY MOLY THERE ARE SO MANY SPICES IN THE WORLD...who has time to google image them all? LOL!!!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

what about Paprika or Saffron? lol just throwing names out there...


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

How about Sage or Sugar?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> How about Sage or Sugar?


sage is green though o_o;;


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I like Sugar!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> sage is green though o_o;;


LOL, oh you are cracking me up tonight!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehehe so hard to find a cute spice name to match pepper


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Gail, she looks like a hot fudge sundae!!!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Hot Fudge Sundae is a long name :foottap: lol!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

How about cool whip? LOL! OMG i'm so bad at names!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Tiramisu!!!!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I<3Gizmo said:


> Tiramisu!!!!


My fav olive garden desert :hello1: To big for the kids to say I think roflmbo!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> My fav olive garden desert :hello1: To big for the kids to say I think roflmbo!


how about just tira? or misu? LOL shorten it a bit  yea!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

haha thats my fave dessert too of all time! i also thought about Ganache but that would be difficult for the kiddos to say too haha


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> haha thats my fave dessert too of all time! i also thought about Ganache but that would be difficult for the kiddos to say too haha


how about che-chi! LOL!!!! HAHAHAHA...okay lemme stop lmao


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh pidge lol!

Tira is kinda neat!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Oh pidge lol!
> 
> Tira is kinda neat!


hehe yea! she looks like a tira. maybe you can keep that one in mind :albino:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

so far I like Puddin', Truffle, and Bon-Bon the best!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

How about Salt it goes with Pepper


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

FBRaRrN said:


> How about Salt it goes with Pepper


thats a good one too! i forgot about that one haha


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Instead of hot fudge sundae, how about just Sundae? Call her Sunny for short.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am liking Sugar  So there's my vote lol


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

you could also name her Flower (flour) lol


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I was thinking Toffee


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so excited for you! I can't wait to see pics!!!!!!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Some cute spice names: Ginger, Thyme, Hazel. I really wanted to name my daughter Thyme, but my husband was having none of it. I think Sundae is cute though, and Truffles.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

i like sugar too, but you will know when you see her!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I like Saffron best, or Ginger
They get my vote, lol
Looking forward to lots of pics, so exciting!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i like spice


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

We had a cat once that was called saffron, we called her Saffy for short. x


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! I'm getting ready to leave to go get her! Flower (flour) is cute as is Saffy! LOL! All these are great hopefully I'll be able to decide. I asked my husband about Salt a couple of days ago but he didn't like that one so darn lol.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

You're right by us!!


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sorry, but the only names that fits this baby are Angel, Angelina, Angelica. Is there a spice that fits these qualities? lol.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha i wish you could call her salt  That would just be soo cute


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I like cinnamon. lol. Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

now that there are two of them, maybe you will rename Pepper? 
Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH YAY I bet you are so excited and you will have quite a busy household with the two babies! Bella's a handful for me! LOL

Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry, ok, back to the salt theme, saline is salt water so what about Salina?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh excitement!!! Salt is wicked... so is Chilli as in Chilli Chihuahua  Chilli was one of our names for Daisy!!!!

I like Dotty coz she's merle and dotty lol xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

svdreamer said:


> Instead of hot fudge sundae, how about just Sundae? Call her Sunny for short.


Or Fudge?


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Writing from my phone!! I got her omg!!!!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

YAY!! I cant wait to see her Gail!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OOOOh hurry and take pics and get them uploaded!! lol x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Whoo-hooo! Pics hurry!!!! Lol!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm still 2 hours from home lol! She is so cute bigger than pepper lol, she's scared of course poor thing, but has been playing and giving kisses.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

is that a camera phone by chance?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow cant wait for you to get home so we can all see pictures


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> I'm still 2 hours from home lol! She is so cute bigger than pepper lol, she's scared of course poor thing, but has been playing and giving kisses.


Ahhh bless her.. kisses are a good sign.. i also like polkadot lol Give her a kiss from me and Daisy!!!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> I'm still 2 hours from home lol! She is so cute bigger than pepper lol, she's scared of course poor thing, but has been playing and giving kisses.


Awww...they are both so darn cute! You are lucky! I would love to have two little girls


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Hurry up and get home,we can't wait any longer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so excited for you, having her with you now and taking her home! In the name game, I like Sugar - she looks like she's been playing in the powdered sugar with her little white feet, and white muzzle with it splashed up her little face. Not to mention being just plain sweet!

Edit - she will name herself, though.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhhh how exciting. I'm almost as excited as when i picked up pixie! CANT WAIT for pics xx


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I know its not a spice but I like Kasey,


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok we are home now!!! She fell asleep on my husband so i'm going to try to get some pics! She's actually a little littler than Pepper, and her name is Millie, Pepper and Mill lol!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the name Millie! I can't wait to see!!! Oh, Pepper is going to go crazy with her new sister!! Someone just her size to play with. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I posted pics, nothing spectacular because she is just so tired lol.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I like sage and saffron 

lori


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*welcome home Millie!*


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awwww welcome home Mille!!!!


----------

